# I LOVE SNOW



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

if only you would answer your damn phone when i call you back.......


-aaron


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Twitch, I'm heading to Love or Berth pass tommorrow morning. If you wan't to carpool let me know.

Kent

303 264 9687


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*yipppeeee*

Kent, pending the openess of the roads in the morning, I'm in. (I can't get "trapped" at another ski resort for this one or my gal will kill me and move on to ungodly deeds with Matt Salomon. 

If they're closed, there are some sweet lines I can see from my front porch coming down Lookout Mtn. You ever skiied through 200 Elk?

Aaron - quit your wining and change your location already. You've been out of the Gun-Rack for some time now.....use some of those frequent flyer miles to come home for a visit now and again though....


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

thats what im trying to do!!!!!

-aaron

pres weekend? in CB?


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

careful if y'all go for a tour tomorrow. bert and LP are likely to be sketch with the new load, CAIC may upgrade to an avalanche warning tomorrow... I will prolly be rallying early for the Basin if anyone needs a lift....

Alex


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'd bet it'll be a fine day (few days?) for riding the chairs and letting the snowpack settle. I wouldn't want to be on anything steep enough to ski during this storm...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Twitch,

Wanna hit the Front Range thursday morning for some lookout mountain love. One of these days we'll get it going. Bear Creek will be sick this spring.

Kent

303 264 9687


----------

